# What age was your prime?



## CRAZYHEXDUDE (Feb 19, 2020)

What age were you the best looking at?


----------



## Nosecel (Feb 19, 2020)

>prime
...


----------



## Deleted member 4887 (Feb 19, 2020)

12 before forward head posture


----------



## Chico Chicowski (Feb 19, 2020)

1 - 2 or 3 yo imho


----------



## Deleted member 5293 (Feb 19, 2020)

when I was 15 foids approached me in high school and also got the best girlfriend one could dream of

now the only way I could get a foid is by simping


----------



## Deleted member 3328 (Feb 19, 2020)

I can't accurately say that at 18. I predict it is going to be 21, when I'm fully looksmaxxed


----------



## Deleted member 2733 (Feb 19, 2020)

Got my first kiss at 11 now I can't get a 4+ PSL girl to look at me jfl.


----------



## .👽. (Feb 19, 2020)

No prime for me


----------



## Pietrosiek (Feb 19, 2020)

69


----------



## SpearOfOrion (Feb 19, 2020)

When I was a boy, up until around 10 I was constantly stopped on the street and have people talk to me tell me how cute I was by random people. It made me very outgoing, I guess that's how Chads get so good socially, they just get so much attention. My aunts say I'm the best looking baby they ever saw. I started mouth breathing and a very very stressful puberty (got bullied) ruined me, I'm now just slightly above average. I'd say prime was at like 7 years old, I was even offered to be a child model.

If you think I'm larping I have good genetics. My father was 10/10 and literally modeled, my mom is like 7/10


----------



## Deleted member 2012 (Feb 19, 2020)

it will be in my early twenties because that’s when I will be fully looksmaxed


----------



## buflek (Feb 19, 2020)

20+


----------



## BackFromTheMogging (Feb 19, 2020)

eternal life said:


> when I was 15 foids approached me in high school and also got the best girlfriend one could dream of
> 
> now the only way I could get a foid is by simping


Damn what happened


----------



## RAITEIII (Feb 19, 2020)

16 and 18 I liked the most


----------



## eduardkoopman (Feb 19, 2020)

After mid 20's; stuff only got better for me.
From puberty years untill mid 20's was crap as hell. After mid 20's life got better, because I got better and because outside things started working out better.I never looksmaxxed in those years much to any extend, but I was lucky that I always stayed (after mid 20's) full head of hair, non-wrinkled skinned andin a healthy bmi range.


----------



## Deleted member 5293 (Feb 19, 2020)

BackFromTheMogging said:


> Damn what happened



i am 23 now

i mostly beleive it's my lack of facial development and tinder age
i just don't cut it anymore.


----------



## Deleted member 3702 (Feb 19, 2020)

15


----------



## needsolution (Feb 19, 2020)

16-17 then i hit the wall


----------



## Blackpill3d (Feb 19, 2020)

before puberty


----------



## Chadius (Feb 19, 2020)

I'm legit getting hotter every year because my face has been getting more and more masculine, id say 13 was worst for me because of acne.


----------



## Deleted member 502 (Feb 19, 2020)

I had great success in my 20s. Mu prime was before though, I just didn't realize my attraction level.


----------



## Chad1212 (Feb 19, 2020)

CRAZYHEXDUDE said:


> What age were you the best looking at?


When I was 13 I was considered one of the most prettiest guys in my town... but my my height remained the same (Iam 15)


----------



## PenileFacialSurgery (Feb 19, 2020)

15 when I almost had my Oneitis


----------



## Patient A (Feb 19, 2020)

It’s been over for me since I took the acne pill age 15 

I’m almost 21,

I haven’t had sex with a girl that I didn’t have to pay for since I was 15

😅😂🤣😢😥😭😭😭😭


----------



## CRAZYHEXDUDE (Feb 19, 2020)

SpearOfOrion said:


> When I was a boy, up until around 10 I was constantly stopped on the street and have people talk to me tell me how cute I was by random people. It made me very outgoing, I guess that's how Chads get so good socially, they just get so much attention. My aunts say I'm the best looking baby they ever saw. I started mouth breathing and a very very stressful puberty (got bullied) ruined me, I'm now just slightly above average. I'd say prime was at like 7 years old, I was even offered to be a child model.
> 
> If you think I'm larping I have good genetics. My father was 10/10 and literally modeled, my mom is like 7/10


Hey could you send photos of yourself and parents?


----------



## Vermilioncore (Feb 19, 2020)

Probably at age 13-14 

Got really fat and ugly at age 15-17


----------



## Usum (Feb 20, 2020)

For men, it's past 35 if they did no major wrongs. Which means almost nobody today in the civilized world.
I am at my peak at 46.
I suppose it's due to healthy habits (apart smoking), third puberty past 35, regular training over the last 10 years, softmaxxing, etc.


Chad1212 said:


> When I was 13 I was considered one of the most prettiest guys in my town... but my my height remained the same (Iam 15)


Not normal.
You fucked up somewhere.


----------



## Enlil (Feb 20, 2020)

after reincarnation


----------



## Einon (Feb 20, 2020)

9


----------



## CristianT (Feb 20, 2020)

it never began


----------



## StoicNihilist (Feb 20, 2020)

About 16-18 was my prime.

It was all downhill after that.


----------



## ElliotRodgerJr (Feb 20, 2020)

Next year


----------



## KingOfRome (Feb 20, 2020)

Nosecel said:


> >prime
> ...





CristianT said:


> it never began


----------



## eduardkoopman (Feb 20, 2020)

Usum said:


> For men, it's past 35 if they did no major wrongs. Which means almost nobody today in the civilized world.
> I am at my peak at 46.
> I suppose it's due to healthy habits (apart smoking), third puberty past 35, regular training over the last 10 years, softmaxxing, etc.


Great work. to be at the peak at 46.
Plnety if not most men fall of cliff in their 30's or 40's; attractiveness and health wise; so you did really well.


----------



## Usum (Feb 20, 2020)

eduardkoopman said:


> Great work. to be at the peak at 46.
> Plnety if not most men fall of cliff in their 30's or 40's; attractiveness and health wise; so you did really well.


Thanks bro.
Not that complicated if you eat healthy and exercise. Prana helped too tbh.
I was at my worst at 31 (lost 8 kgs in one month back then stopping sugar and eating junk in the evening) 
36 was the final trigger when I saw my small belly, wrinkles and loss of muscles.
My daughters say that I now mogg "Mom".
She doesn't like it  still she maxxed too years ago (fillers etc/Big Thanks to the Lord) and is better looking than 10 years ago.
Our daughters' friends say we are the most gl couple of their respective schools (parents)  ... which is not hard tbh.


----------



## AbandonShip (Feb 20, 2020)

Mine hasnt begun yet.

I am getting better looking with each year


----------



## Deleted member 206 (Feb 20, 2020)

at 19, i still had good collagen/hair while being fully softmaxxed (musclemass, leanness, haircuts etc)


----------



## Justttt (Feb 20, 2020)

14 tbh


----------



## eduardkoopman (Feb 20, 2020)

Usum said:


> Our daughters' friends say we are the most gl couple of their respective schools (parents)  ... which is not hard tbh.


Legit. Most people fall of a cliff looks wise. Get fat and stuff. Wrinkled. The whole shabang.


----------



## Incognegro (Feb 20, 2020)

I had the most interactions with foids when I lived in the hood in elementary school. A foid who lived across from my house used to come over to hang out, we used to wrestle a lot and shit got really touchy feely and sweaty. She used to literally sit on me and I even grabbed her boob once. I easily could've fucked her looking back at it but I was too innocent to know about any of that stuff. I also remember another foid had a crush on me, she always tried to come onto me but I always curved her. I'm 99% sure that hoe had ringworm lol. And the first and only time in ny life I ever asked a girl out was in elementary school too. I lived next to an abandoned trap house, actually had friends, almost got hit by a school bus, found a glock on the side of the road, saw some nigga stalking my house once, almost hit a lick. Life was fun because in the hood anything could happen. Compared to what I an now I was low inhib and NT af back then, good times.


----------



## Deleted member 2227 (Feb 20, 2020)

10 (started mouthbreathing after).


----------



## Deleted member 3795 (Feb 20, 2020)

I'm 18 rn and I look the best I ever looked


----------



## Bechadish (Feb 20, 2020)

SpearOfOrion said:


> When I was a boy, up until around 10 I was constantly stopped on the street and have people talk to me tell me how cute I was by random people. It made me very outgoing, I guess that's how Chads get so good socially, they just get so much attention. My aunts say I'm the best looking baby they ever saw. I started mouth breathing and a very very stressful puberty (got bullied) ruined me, I'm now just slightly above average. I'd say prime was at like 7 years old, I was even offered to be a child model.
> 
> If you think I'm larping I have good genetics. My father was 10/10 and literally modeled, my mom is like 7/10


Couldn't have said it better. 
Sad life that we'r in.


SlavCelibate said:


> I'm 18 rn and I look the best I ever looked


Like a chad ?


----------



## alligatordude (Feb 20, 2020)

SpearOfOrion said:


> When I was a boy, up until around 10 I was constantly stopped on the street and have people talk to me tell me how cute I was by random people. It made me very outgoing, I guess that's how Chads get so good socially, they just get so much attention. My aunts say I'm the best looking baby they ever saw. I started mouth breathing and a very very stressful puberty (got bullied) ruined me, I'm now just slightly above average. I'd say prime was at like 7 years old, I was even offered to be a child model.
> 
> If you think I'm larping I have good genetics. My father was 10/10 and literally modeled, my mom is like 7/10


what would u start mouth breathing n oob
didnt wanna smell all the curries in ur area?


----------



## Deleted member 3832 (Feb 20, 2020)

alligatordude said:


> what would u start mouth breathing n oob
> didnt wanna smell all the curries in ur area?


*low iq:* *@Dicklet.4.3 reason= *guy forgot NUMBER ONE FACTOR FOR T LEVEL DECREASE
What is the number one factor here?


----------



## alligatordude (Feb 20, 2020)

ZHZ1773 said:


> *low iq:* *@Dicklet.4.3 reason= *guy forgot NUMBER ONE FACTOR FOR T LEVEL DECREASE
> What is the number one factor here?


what you consume (diet) drinks and food
modern food and drinks is fucked with and is non organic garbage


----------



## Deleted member 3832 (Feb 20, 2020)

alligatordude said:


> what you consume (diet) drinks and food
> modern food and drinks is fucked with and is non organic garbage


Yeah traditional diet >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> modern diet.
Traditional diet is basically eating good quality meat and salad + drinking clean water right?


----------



## alligatordude (Feb 20, 2020)

ZHZ1773 said:


> Yeah traditional diet >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> modern diet.
> Traditional diet is basically eating good quality meat and salad + drinking clean water right?


yes
modern people drink soda and other bad drinks lmao that shit is garbage for you
and their food is gmo sugar processed shit

good quality vegetable, fruits, meats,
and water


----------



## Deleted member 3832 (Feb 20, 2020)

alligatordude said:


> yes
> modern people drink soda and other bad drinks lmao that shit is garbage for you
> and their good is gmo sugar processed shit
> 
> ...


The last time I drank sodas and sugar processed shit was like 2 years ago lol. I only drink water and raw milk.


----------



## looksmaxxtocope (Feb 20, 2020)

Never had a prime, have been subhuman all my life


----------



## Rumpelshitskin (Feb 20, 2020)

16 definatly my school was all boys up untill i was 16 we got mixed with the girls school across the way and i got with the first girl that showed interest in me to find out once we finished school most of the girls wanted me even the hottest girl in the year  Since then its been all downhil


----------



## WBC323 (Feb 20, 2020)

Still not my prime


----------



## Lightbulb (Feb 21, 2020)

When I was -1


----------



## Inline (Feb 21, 2020)

16 man


----------



## ChanceAtChad (Feb 21, 2020)

At 15 I was a prettyboy slayer and was on track for a great high school experience, then I took accutane and my hairline got perma raped. Collagen got obliterated, and the ortho decided that I needed a small palate and a flatter face. Now I can't even get a girl to look at me. Most of my close loser friends stopped respecting me eventually and moved on. Life is brutal


----------



## janglebawl (Feb 21, 2020)

14, girls would actually talk to me.


----------



## Deleted member 39 (Feb 21, 2020)

At 12 maybe even though I had social anxiety to a crazy degree. So I never had a prime. I was called good looking when I was 12. Never again after that. I got acne at 13 and still have it at 19. I hope my prime will be in 3 years at 23. I hope I'll by softmaxed, rhinoplastymaxed and personalitymaxed. My hate against humans grows every day as I'm almost always the shortest guy wherever I look, or at least I always see someone who heightmogs me, and I'm incapable of accepting my fate as a short man. I'll get LL and might be tall at my early 30s which would be my prime then. But I'll have missed out on precious teen love. I can never make up for it.


----------



## idkagoodusername (Feb 21, 2020)

In terms of when I was happiest, it was at 18 because of my oneitis. But I mog my 18 yr old self now at 23. I just hope my hair and collagen don't get fucked b4 I finish looksmaxing.


----------



## xXx_sHrEK69_xXx (Feb 21, 2020)

21. 24 in avatar. dropped legit 2-3 psl


----------



## Deleted member 5143 (Feb 22, 2020)

21. Because my skin was the clearest and glowed with youth. I was also very lean while maintained good size. Now I'm 23 and I'm bloated and have bad skin due to stress and cortisol. And also my hair was great and long, I regretted cutting my hair. And it's obvious I get way better iois when I was 21 compared to know.


----------



## didntreadlol (Feb 22, 2020)

20 was my prime. I'm 16 btw


----------



## rydofx (Feb 22, 2020)

Age 10 slayer. Age 12 incel faggot. braces w rubber bands never had a chance of getting pussy when orthodontist they made me recessed cell.

Fuck orthodontists and parents for being retarted bluepilled cucks extracting teeth and pulling jaw back. Fucking never even began

would have been a normie if braces at age 15 no elastics


----------



## no_hope_left (Feb 22, 2020)

my prime is yet to come


----------



## Mr.cope (Feb 22, 2020)

SpearOfOrion said:


> When I was a boy, up until around 10 I was constantly stopped on the street and have people talk to me tell me how cute I was by random people. It made me very outgoing, I guess that's how Chads get so good socially, they just get so much attention. My aunts say I'm the best looking baby they ever saw. I started mouth breathing and a very very stressful puberty (got bullied) ruined me, I'm now just slightly above average. I'd say prime was at like 7 years old, I was even offered to be a child model.
> 
> If you think I'm larping I have good genetics. My father was 10/10 and literally modeled, my mom is like 7/10


So why didn’t you take the modeling job you would’ve never been bullied or mouth breathed if you took it


----------



## Patriot (Feb 22, 2020)

I think it is now and actually it could be even better if I would be leaner xD


----------

